# Canadian MMA Fans



## chaosomega (Jun 8, 2003)

So how many of you MMA fans are Canadian, and how many watch the MMA coverage every Saturday (12:00am Eastern)? And if so did you catch the UCC stuff yesterday? That last fight was amazing! That toe hold came outta nowhere.  Peace out, for now.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2003)

_Every_ Saturday? What's this? I'll be in Canada for a week soon.


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 14, 2003)

is that a BC only telecast?


----------

